# Help I don't know what kind my tortoise is.



## Reptilekid101 (Dec 9, 2015)

hello I found a hatchling in our backyard in Florida ochechobee and I am thinking its a sulcata tortoise but the tails are different from the sulcatas here's a picture


----------



## Jodie (Dec 9, 2015)

I am not sure it's a Sulcata. Post a pic of the top of the shell.


----------



## Reptilekid101 (Dec 9, 2015)

ok


----------



## Reptilekid101 (Dec 9, 2015)

There you go


----------



## Sadie Goldman (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks like a sulcata to me, but I'm not an expert


----------



## Reptilekid101 (Dec 9, 2015)

ok thanks ill see if i can grte more replys


----------



## Lyn W (Dec 9, 2015)

Whatever it is make sure you keep it warm indoors, maybe soak it in warm shallow water, and see if it will eat something like romaine lettuce, or spring salad mix, just until you have a correct ID and can check the caresheet for the correct diet ad conditions.
Where do you live?


----------



## tortadise (Dec 9, 2015)

That would be a gopher tortoise(gopherus Polyphemus) they're protected in the state of Florida. I'd contact fish and game, and or local sanctuary that is permitted to work with this species.


----------



## Tom (Dec 9, 2015)

That is a federally protected gopher tortoise. Its illegal to touch or disturb them in any way.

You might want to give him a warm soak and then release him in a safe area near where you found him. Do any of you neighbors have captives? Do you live near a wild area?


----------



## Reptilekid101 (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Reptilekid101 (Dec 9, 2015)

Well we took her be cuz where we were was bobcats and gators and there was a lake right next to the nest and we didn't want her to become someone's lunch so


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 10, 2015)

A very warm welcome to you as well as your _cute _tort. 

Sorry, don't know what species your tort is: am no expert.Hope the experienced members will be able to help you.


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2015)

Reptilekid101 said:


> Well we took her be cuz where we were was bobcats and gators and there was a lake right next to the nest and we didn't want her to become someone's lunch so



Unfortunately, that is part of life for a wild tortoise. You need to put him back where you found him.

If you like tortoises and want one, look into getting a captive bred species that is not under federal protection. If you get caught with that one, the penalties can be quite harsh, even though you are intending to do a good deed.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 10, 2015)

Don't take this wrong but its people messing around with wild life that got the tortoises in trouble in the first place . As suggested please put it back . You are not seeing the big picture these guys are disappearing from the wild . This could be the next mother to the gene pool. I understand you want to save it but it doesn't need saving . There's great people here on the forum to get beautiful tortoises from that need saving . Hang around get to know us you'll see .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 14, 2015)

Please put him back.
I know you'll do the right thing. 
Thank you.


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 21, 2016)

I know he/she is a wild animal, but if it is endangered I would return it to an animal society to let them deal with it. Plus maybe it is in bad shape and the animal shelter could fix him.


----------



## sibi (Jan 21, 2016)

Reptilekid101 said:


> Well we took her be cuz where we were was bobcats and gators and there was a lake right next to the nest and we didn't want her to become someone's lunch so



Okay, what's done is done, but you have to make it right. I would put him back exactly where you found him. You can get into a lot of trouble disturbing the nest of this protect species. If you are concerned, call The Fish and Wildlife in Tallahassee, and they will tell you what you can or cannot do. They can get a rescue team out there if they determine there is a real danger of predators destroying the nest. I would not tell them you removed one cause you can be fined or imprisoned or both!


----------



## elzie77 (Jan 28, 2016)

sibi said:


> Okay, what's done is done, but you have to make it right. I would put him back exactly where you found him. You can get into a lot of trouble disturbing the nest of this protect species. If you are concerned, call The Fish and Wildlife in Tallahassee, and they will tell you what you can or cannot do. They can get a rescue team out there if they determine there is a real danger of predators destroying the nest. I would not tell them you removed one cause you can be fined or imprisoned or both!


I like your reply. Very considerate of tortoise, newby and laws.


----------

